# The most beautiful picture of my dog ever x)



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I was having a little photoshoot for my babies and this picture just makes my heart melt!! <3


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgosh...Love it!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

HAHAH this one just makes me laugh... OKAY I WILL STOP adding pics.. Im just obsessed. LOL


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

awwwe pibbels


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like a love muffin


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes he is a love muffin indeed, sweet as can be :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Only thing I don't like are ears like that. I love their floppy ears. :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Only thing I don't like are ears like that. I love their floppy ears. :lol:


IKR!! My dad had them cropped >.<
When I'm older I'm going to adopt a few pit bulls given I can afford it, hopefully with floppy ears :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG I saw the cutest picture of a pit bull mix puppy today


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww 
DeeOhJee (the one in the pics above) is part American pit bull terrier, part staffordshire bull terrier. They are very similar breeds, the staffy is shorter and wider, where as the APBT is slightly less muscular and taller.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I love pit bull type dogs except presa canario's.


----------

